# Bass Pro moving?



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the Bass Pro Shops moving?


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Man it sure is, I know when I walk in the place and look to the right and see all that fishing equipment, and all the other great outdoors stuff.... I'm moved!
Seriously tho I've heard that for years. Place always seem busy. I know a couple employees and they say no. I hope it stays
gottabite


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

gottabite said:


> Man it sure is, I know when I walk in the place and look to the right and see all that fishing equipment, and all the other great outdoors stuff.... I'm moved!
> gottabite


I like that. 

I've heard this for years too. I've got a couple customers who work at BPS, they say no.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I went in a few months ago and an employee said they had talked about moving it up to Mason-Montgomery but he wasn't sure if there was a contract keeping them over at Cincinnati Mills. I love rumors hehe.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

i heard they baught property in south lebanon,old gravel pit


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

i mean bought


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

This does get brought up a lot and it has been the rumor for awhile. From what I have been told they did talk about moving but never planned to go through with it. They like being right on the 275 loop. They pull people in from Indiana, KY, and all over Ohio in the location they are in so they really cant get a more prime location...granted the mall seems to be dying but BPS is always busy even on the weekdays.


----------



## garnerman357sr (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish they would put a bps in canton oh or pittsburg pa


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd love to see a cabellas pop up on 71, between Cincy and Columbus!!but for now I just gotta learn to shop where I can


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

dayton would be nice! or at the green which is less than a mile from me!


----------



## fishohio0329 (Oct 23, 2009)

i really hope not that would suck. its nice living in dayton and being able to take a quick drive and be at the the biggest tackle place around with everything you need right at your finger tips. was just down there yesterday. went in to buy sassy shads...walked out with no sassy shad but def spent 80 bucks the sales got me lol.
Chris


----------



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know if BPS is moving or not, but I do know they are tearing down that mall and Khols right there. I don't know what they're going to do about BPS.


----------



## Brewster (Mar 11, 2010)

I live 15 minutes away, so I'm in there a lot. My grandson used to call it "the big boy store" (thanks to my wife, I think.) Now that he's five, he just says "Bass Pro" like his Pop-Pop, lol.

I have never seen the parking area without at least 100 cars. And the BPS is pretty much the only thing at that entrance area.

It's not a great area for a mall, but there's not a lot of money in selling shoplifted lures, so hopefully it will stay.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

My favorite store...

BPS is like Disneyworld for us outdoor enthusiasts. 

Seems like the intent was to have BPS save the mall. Apparently that experiment never took off. Shoot, almost all of the food places are gone from the food court. 

I know it won't happen but I'd personnally love to see BPS as a stand alone store with the merchandise spread out a little bit. I take my son down there and can hardly get him up and down the aisles in his wheelchair, especially during the fishing or hunting classics. 

Would make a lot more sense to have BPS on I-75 between Dayton and Cincy.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

On Google maps it comes up as being at Union Center Blvd. in that void where a mall is supposed to go. I had heard The new Mason Rd. Exit off 75, (n. of Tylersville) was a done deal though. All rumors, i just wandered if anyone really knew.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

wait.. are there only basspro's around cincy in OH? thats what it looks like on google maps and I never knew lol now I feel spoiled to have 3 20 mins from my house


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

a few months ago, an article (i think it was in the business courier) stated that a developer bought most of the mall to change into an office complex. Bass Pro and Kohls were the only stores mentioned in the article, they would be staying. 

The rumors of Bass Pro moving have been around for a couple of years. I believe it has always been a tactic of someone to spread the rumor just so that they would get lower rent, in a dying mall. smart move I think.


----------



## geetarman (Jul 1, 2007)

BPS did meet with the developer of the Rivers Crossing Shopping Center off I-71 in South Lebanon to discuss relocating and building a new store on vacant land across the road from where the current Kohls, Target and Lowes stores are located. Falcon is correct that they were interested in the flooded gravel pit to use as a place to "field test" boats and canoes. This occurred in 2008 before the economy tanked. Given the current economic climate, I would hate to speculate on whether they would still consider moving or not. Although, moving to this location would provide business from the Kings Island crowd and make it more appealing for Columbus residents. I for one am against any such move since I live in Lebanon. Considering how much money, I spend in that store with it being 30 minutes away, I would be bankrupt in a month if it was located in my backyard....

- Geetarman


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

You Dayton guys ever go to Fisherman's Headquarters on S.Keowee?  I like that place.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been patronizing fisherman's quarters since it opened sometime in the mid-late 70's.......great shop!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Fisherman's quaarters is great place . . . to me it has a feel you don't get from BPS. Although I loves me some BPS, don't get me wrong. 

Fisherman's quarters is just more personable, like a place to swap good fishing stories. Plus its locally owed and operated by some good ol' boys.

Loves it I does.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

the quarters can be a good place to gear up but watch what you buy...they gouge a little on cranks,line, etc...


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Josh, I don't disagree that you can find better "deals" on some of their merchandise elsewhere.....I think "gouging" is a little harsh.....they are never going to be able to compete w/the likes of Bass Pro who will "give away" certain items in their weekly sales to draw you into the store....but w/FQ, you get great service which to me is well worth the price....I couldn't tell you how many times I was looking for something a little out of the ordinary (like salt water tackle for a vacation) and Chris H. bent over backwards for me ordering it and getting it for me prior to my trip....I guess what I'm trying to say is, I don't mind paying a little extra for the service/convenience.

Mike


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Fisherman's Quarters too. They fixed a reel I screwed up trying to lubricate it for free while I shopped. They wouldn't hear of taking money for it and then gave me a 10% "birthday" discount on the stuff I picked up. They insisted it was my birthday until I wised up and said "oh yeah...".


----------

